# PDF-Verweis ?Seite



## dragonlord (29. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine PDF-Datei verlinken. Aber nicht einfach so sondern ich möchte auf eine
bestimmte Seite inerhalb der PDF verweisen. Geht das? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Lord-Lance (29. März 2005)

Guck hier ...
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials188308.html


----------

